# Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!



## Krabbat (14. Mai 2011)

*Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Die US-Zulassungsbehörde FFC hat ein Nokia gerät genehmigt, was den Code-namen RM680 hat und wahrscheinlich das Nokia N9 mit dem lange erwarteten Meego betreibssystem für Smartphones ist.
Es könnte auf der ende mai stattfindenden Meego-Conference vorgestellt werden. Nachdem es schon fast abgeschrieben worden war, gibt es damit doch wieder hoffnung für die Fans, denn nachdem Nokia den Wechesel zu Windows angekündigt hatte, rechneten viele mit der Einstampung des Meego Gerätes.
Welche Hardware genau im N9 verbaut wird bleibt unbekannt, es soll sich aber laut gerüchten hinsichtlich des Prozessors um einen 1,2 GHZ getakteten Intel Atom Prozessor handeln. Weiter sollen ein 4" großes Display und eine Ausziehbare Tastatur an Bord sein.
 Hier nochmal der Link: Nokia N9 womöglich bei der FCC gesichtet


Videoupdate: YouTube - Nokia N9 Teaser Advertisement
Könnt ihr euch ja mal ansehen.

Update: Das Video lässt nach der Berechnung dieser seite Hat das Nokia N9 einen HD Bildschirm? - DAS GADGET WEBLOG - DIGITAL LIFESTYLE TODAY AND TOMORROW  darauf schließen, dass das Nokia N9 sogar ein hd 720p diplay hat. Ich  halte dies zwar eher für unwahrscheinlich und tippe auft 480p aus reiner  vermutung, aber wenn man der berechnung glauben schenkt...
es wäre jedenfalls eine revolution - hd auf einem smartphone, und webertechnisch sehr wirksam


Großes Update: Laut der Webseite meetmeego.org wird es zwei Geräte von Nokia geben, die mit MeeGo/Harmattan laufen  werden. Das erste Gerät ist an Entwickler und maemo/MeeGo Supporter  gerichtet, besitzt eine Hardware Tastatur und läuft mit einem auf dem  Cortex A8 basierenden, auf 1 Ghz getakteten Prozessor. 
Dieses Gerät wird nicht verkauft, sondern wie  bereits angedeutet an Entwickler und maemo/MeeGo Supporter verteilt  werden. Das ist auch das Gerät, was im Teaser Video (weiter oben verlinkt) zu sehen ist. Dieses Gerät wurde ursprünglich für den Massenmarkt geplant.  Nokias Management entschied aber, dass das OS noch nicht Marktreif ist,  deklarierte es als Entwickler-Gerät und konzentrierte sich auf das  nächste Gerät und die Vollendung des Betriebssystems. Dieses (jetzt)  Entwickler-Gerät liegt in Nokias Lager, da die Produktion bereits vor  der Entscheidung es nicht auf den Markt zu bringen anlief. Das andere Gerät, welches in ein paar Wochen für den Konsumenten auf  dem Markt erscheinen wird, hat keine physikalische Tastatur. Dafür aber  etwas bessere Hardware. So ist zum Beispiel der ST-Ericsson Dual-Core  Prozessor verbaut und es ist noch etwas dünner als das Gerät für  Entwickler (welches ca.1,4cm dick ist, das neue soll nicht dicker als 1cm sein).
Hier die Quelle: Alles über Nokias zwei MeeGo Geräte


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Also kommt es doch noch.

Ich habe MS verflucht, als ich gehört habe, dass Nokia Meego zugunsten Windows Phone einstampfen lässt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Das wäre ein Traum, auf dieses Gerät warte ich schon seit 2009


----------



## Kokopalme (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Gute News, aber bei mir geht der Link nicht.


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Das wird wohl das bis dato beste Smartphone werden... und mittelfristig auch bleiben


----------



## Krabbat (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

der Link müsste jetzt gehen, nachdem ich ihn nochmal neu eingefügt habe

aber ob es zum release das beste smartphone wird... , da würde ich keine wette für eingehen
aber es ist ja auch noch nicht ganz sicher welche hardware genau verbaut wird
ich hoffe es wird ein erfolg, damit nokia vielleicht doch auch in zukunft neben windows und symbian auch auf meego setzt
und konkurrenz schadet dem markt ja auch nicht


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

MeeGo ist im Smartphonebereich als OS meiner Meinung nach so gnadenlos überlegen, dass die Hardware schon sehr bescheiden sein müsste, damit andere Smartphones eine Chance hätten

Der CPU ist -wenn es der vermutete ATOM wird- zwar für _PC Verhältnisse_ nicht Top, er sollte aber zumindest locker mit den schnellsten Singelcore ARMs mithalten können... und es ist ein X86 CPU... Programmkompatibilität mit Desktop PCs- Auf einem Handy! Dieser Vorteil ist unbezahlbar

Da es wohl ein absolutes High-End Gerät wird kann man auch erwarten, dass die übrige Hardware nicht allzu schwach wird; da wird man kaum übertrieben sparen


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Jep, der Meinung bin ich auch. Vielleicht schaffen es ja manche Win98 oder DOS draufzuziehen und dann kann unterwegs Retro gesuchtet werden


----------



## Superwip (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Das Problem ist hier nur immer, dass man Betriebssysteme, die nicht explizit dafür vorgesehen wurden nur schwer ohne BIOS booten kann... eventuell mit einer VM oder mit einem "virtuellen BIOS"

Gibt aber auch genug Spiele, die so oder so unter Linux laufen; das Handy sollte jedenfalls mindestens etwa so leistungsfähig sein wie ein ~2000er High-End PC- und eben voll X86 Kompatibel


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Ich bin auch so blöd 

Wofür DOS, wenn man eine DOSBox unter x86 wunderbar zum laufen bringt 

YAY, Retro games ich komme


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

bitte löschen.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Hab gerade auf dem N8 zugegriffen... also, ich werde das N9 dieses Jahr nicht kaufen.


----------



## Skylang (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich bin auch so blöd
> 
> Wofür DOS, wenn man eine DOSBox unter x86 wunderbar zum laufen bringt
> 
> YAY, Retro games ich komme



Die DOSBox läuft doch sogar auf meinem N95. Damit lässt sich darauf Win 3.11 und auf dem N95 8GB sogar Win95 booten!


----------



## Seabound (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Könnte ne Alternative für mich sein. Mit den anderen Betriebssystemen werd ich nicht so warm. Mal schauen, was es bringt, und ob ich damit konform gehen könnte.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*



Skylang schrieb:


> Die DOSBox läuft doch sogar auf meinem N95. Damit lässt sich darauf Win 3.11 und auf dem N95 8GB sogar Win95 booten!


 
Ja, auf meinem Handy läuft sie auch und ich habe auch mal Windows 3.0 gestartet 

Aber auf einem x86 gibt es deutlich weniger Leistungseinbußen, sodass sogar spielen möglich wäre.


----------



## Iceananas (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

KÖnnte durchaus eine Alternative zu Android (und iOS ) sein. Mich interessiert eigentlich nur ein sauberes, blitzschnelles und einschränkungsfreies Betriebssystem gepaart mit geilem Bildschirm und QWERTZ Tastatur. Wozu die x86 Kompatibilität gut sein soll ist mir zwar nicht so klar, aber solange es genügend Anwendungen für das Handy geben wird ist es mir auch wurst ^^


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Echt? Dosbox auf Symbian? Ich habe ein N85 und vor kurze habe ich mir den N8 geholt 

Kannst du mir den Link geben?


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*



> Wozu die x86 Kompatibilität gut sein soll ist mir zwar nicht so klar


 
Die x86 Kompatibilität eröffnet enorme Möglichkeiten: man kann damit ohne wesentliche Einschränkungen 1:1 herkömmliche PC Linuxsoftware auf dem Handy nutzen, spätestens via VM sind auch z.B. DOS oder Windows möglich, ich halte es sogar für wahrscheinlich, dass man Win7 in ansatzweise brauchbarer Performance zum Laufen bringen könnte

Insbesondere bei Spielen und auch diversesten Programmen für Spezialanwendungen diverser Sorten explodiert damit die Programmvielfalt, da kann kein Appstore auch nur ansatzweise mithalten

Das Handy ist ein fast vollwertiger PC mit einer Leistung auf dem Niveau eines 2000er High-End PCs; die enormen Vorteile, die sich daraus im Vergleich zu sämtlichen anderen Smartphones ergeben sollten doch offensichltich sein...


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die x86 Kompatibilität eröffnet enorme Möglichkeiten: man kann damit ohne wesentliche Einschränkungen 1:1 herkömmliche PC Linuxsoftware auf dem Handy nutzen, spätestens via VM sind auch z.B. DOS oder Windows möglich, ich halte es sogar für wahrscheinlich, dass man Win7 in ansatzweise brauchbarer Performance zum Laufen bringen könnte
> 
> Insbesondere bei Spielen und auch diversesten Programmen für Spezialanwendungen diverser Sorten explodiert damit die Programmvielfalt, da kann kein Appstore auch nur ansatzweise mithalten
> 
> Das Handy ist ein fast vollwertiger PC mit einer Leistung auf dem Niveau eines 2000er High-End PCs; die enormen Vorteile, die sich daraus im Vergleich zu sämtlichen anderen Smartphones ergeben sollten doch offensichltich sein...



Wenn man denk, dass mit dem N8 + Adapterkabel ein USB-Stick lesen/schreiben kann, ohne den PC zu benutzen, solltet man mit einem X86 Proz mehrere Möglichkeiten verwirklichen.

Was Windows Phone 7 angeht, denke ich das wird ehr nichts an Anfang. Die Früchte werden wir erst bei Windows 8 sehen, wenn Microsoft sehr viel von Nokias Knowhow profitiert hat.


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass der Einsatz eines X86 CPUs nach wie vor ein unbestätigtes Gerücht ist


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Jepp, ich habe Heute auch gelesen, dass das N9 nicht mehr N9 heisst, sondern N950 (wahrscheinlich) und das Telefon ist ehr für Entwickler und Freaks gedacht. 

Edit: 

http://www.areamobile.de/news/18799...-von-nokia-von-us-zulassungsbehoerde-geprueft


----------



## Krabbat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

naja das mit entwicklern hat sich areamobile aber denke ich mal ausgedacht
denn nokia würde doch nichts von dem gerät haben, wenn dich das ding nur entwickler kaufen! die müssen doch damit kalkulieren, dass sich das auch normale endkunden kaufen, denn sonst brauchen die das gar nicht erst auf den markt werfen


----------



## Schmidt (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Ist nur die Frage wie viel Strom der Atom so verbraucht.


----------



## violinista7000 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*



Krabbat schrieb:


> naja das mit entwicklern hat sich areamobile aber denke ich mal ausgedacht
> denn nokia würde doch nichts von dem gerät haben, wenn dich das ding nur entwickler kaufen! die müssen doch damit kalkulieren, dass sich das auch normale endkunden kaufen, denn sonst brauchen die das gar nicht erst auf den markt werfen


 
Das ist ja klar, aber das ändert nicht das Ziel, meistens sind so wie so Freaks, die sehr viel Geld an Smartphones, PC Hardware & Co ausgeben. Alle andere, sind nur Leite die ein Statussymbol haben wollen.


----------



## PAN1X (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Und es wird scheitern. Die Software muss angepasst werden, wohlmöglich ist das Smartphone nicht mal auf die Nutzung herkömmlicher x86-Software ausgerichtet, das bedeutet schlechte Leistung, sehr hoher Energieverbraucht (weiß wer was zum Akku?), etc. pp. Sie kommen damit eindeutig zu spät. In Zeiten, in denen sich um Android und iOS große Communitys entwickelt haben, wird wohl langfristig kein weiteres Smartphone-OS bestehen können. Zudem müssen sich auch zahlreiche Entwickler finden lassen, damit man nicht immer auf Brew-Kram anderer angewiesen ist. 

Und wie jeder weiß, schauen die wenigstens Smartphone- und Handy-Käufer weniger auf das OS, die CPU/GPU usw., sondern auf die Bedienung. Ich glaube, dass Nokia beim N9 (N950) im Preis eine Stufe über der des N8 liegen und somit keinen reißenden Absatz finden wird. 

Für Otto-Normal-Verbraucher sinnlos. Für welche, die sich Intensiv mit der Materie beschäftigen schon ein anreiz. 

Gruß


----------



## Skylang (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Echt? Dosbox auf Symbian? Ich habe ein N85 und vor kurze habe ich mir den N8 geholt
> 
> Kannst du mir den Link geben?


 

This is freakin' AWESOME: Windows 3.1 on a Nokia N95


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*



PAN1X schrieb:


> Und es wird scheitern. Die Software muss angepasst werden, wohlmöglich ist das Smartphone nicht mal auf die Nutzung herkömmlicher x86-Software ausgerichtet, das bedeutet schlechte Leistung, sehr hoher Energieverbraucht (weiß wer was zum Akku?), etc. pp. Sie kommen damit eindeutig zu spät. In Zeiten, in denen sich um Android und iOS große Communitys entwickelt haben, wird wohl langfristig kein weiteres Smartphone-OS bestehen können. Zudem müssen sich auch zahlreiche Entwickler finden lassen, damit man nicht immer auf Brew-Kram anderer angewiesen ist.
> 
> Und wie jeder weiß, schauen die wenigstens Smartphone- und Handy-Käufer weniger auf das OS, die CPU/GPU usw., sondern auf die Bedienung. Ich glaube, dass Nokia beim N9 (N950) im Preis eine Stufe über der des N8 liegen und somit keinen reißenden Absatz finden wird.
> 
> ...


 
Wir werden sehen - Nokia hat in Sachen Linux schon Erfahrungen mit Maemo gemacht. Wie lange der Akku halten wird und ob der Atom (Ob er wirklich eingebaut wird, ist ein Gerücht) wirklich so viel Strom frisst, werden wir auch sehen. Ich sehe da aber dennoch die Vorteile überwiegen mit einem Atom. Selbst aktuelle Highend Smartphones sollten nach Möglichkeit jeden Abend eine Steckdose sehen. Und ich glaube nicht, dass der Atom so ineffizient ist, dass er nicht einmal einen Tag durchhält.

Zu der Software: x86 ist x86. Eventuell hat er vielleicht noch weniger Logik als ein P4, aber es reicht doch für ein Handy. ARM hat als einer der Hauptgründe für die geringe Leistungsaufnahme fehlende Logik, die im Mobilsektor schlicht nicht benötigt wird. Man braucht ja auch kein SSE4.x auf seinem Smartphone. Außerdem ist die meiste Software ohnehin sourcekompatibel zu den verschiedensten Plattformen und damit auch im Notfall zum i386 oder noch niedriger. Ubuntu beispielweise wurde für den i386 kompiliert. Eine große Community besteht also bereits, sogar größer als für jedes andere OS, denn wir reden hier von der nahezu gesamten OSS-Szene.
Zu der Hardwarekompatibilität hast du zwar recht, aber Nokia muss das ja mit jedem Smartphone bewerkstelligen und andere Hersteller auch  Das sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Und ja, sie kommen damit DEUTLICH zu spät. Nokia hat mit dem ewigen hin und her nur Zeit verloren. (Symbian wird niemals sterben! -> Wir benutzen Symbian für Mittelklasse und Maemo für Highend -> Symbian lassen wir begraben -> Maemo und Mobiln werden zu Meego -> Wir stampfen Meego ein und setzen auf Windows Phone, weil unser CEO es so wollte)


----------



## Krabbat (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Hier ist ein Video aufgetaucht. Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschauen.
YouTube - Nokia N9 Teaser Advertisement


----------



## violinista7000 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*



Skylang schrieb:


> This is freakin' AWESOME: Windows 3.1 on a Nokia N95


 
Danke


----------



## Krabbat (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Update: Das Video lässt nach der Berechnung dieser seite Hat das Nokia N9 einen HD Bildschirm? - DAS GADGET WEBLOG - DIGITAL LIFESTYLE TODAY AND TOMORROW darauf schließen, dass das Nokia N9 sogar ein hd 720p diplay hat. Ich halte dies zwar eher für unwahrscheinlich und tippe auft 480p aus reiner vermutung, aber wenn man der berechnung glauben schenkt...
es wäre jedenfalls eine revolution - hd auf einem smartphone, und webertechnisch sehr wirksam


----------



## Krabbat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht*

Großes Update: Laut der Webseite meetmeego.org wird es zwei Geräte von Nokia geben, die mit MeeGo/Harmattan laufen  werden. Das erste Gerät ist an Entwickler und maemo/MeeGo Supporter  gerichtet, besitzt eine Hardware Tastatur und läuft mit einem auf dem  Cortex A8 basierenden, auf 1 Ghz getakteten Prozessor. 
Dieses Gerät wird nicht verkauft, sondern wie  bereits angedeutet an Entwickler und maemo/MeeGo Supporter verteilt  werden. Das ist auch das Gerät, was im Teaser Video (weiter oben  verlinkt) zu sehen ist. Dieses Gerät wurde ursprünglich für den  Massenmarkt geplant.  Nokias Management entschied aber, dass das OS noch nicht Marktreif ist,  deklarierte es als Entwickler-Gerät und konzentrierte sich auf das  nächste Gerät und die Vollendung des Betriebssystems. Dieses (jetzt)  Entwickler-Gerät liegt in Nokias Lager, da die Produktion bereits vor  der Entscheidung es nicht auf den Markt zu bringen anlief. Das andere Gerät, welches in ein paar Wochen für den Konsumenten auf  dem Markt erscheinen wird, hat keine physikalische Tastatur. Dafür aber  etwas bessere Hardware. So ist zum Beispiel der ST-Ericsson Dual-Core  Prozessor verbaut und es ist noch etwas dünner als das Gerät für  Entwickler (welches ca.1,4cm dick ist, das neue soll nicht dicker als 1cm sein).
 Hier die Quelle: Alles über Nokias zwei MeeGo Geräte


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Keine Hardwaretastatur wäre sehr schade. Das N9 wäre ja praktisch DAS Nerdgerät und für die Zielgruppe ist eine Tastatur äußerst wichtig...

Na ja, lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Krabbat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Das würde übrigens auch erklären, warum intel nokia als den falschen partner bezeichnt hat
nicht, weil sie meego vernachlässigen, sondern, weil sie keine intel prozessoren verbauen, sondern welche auf arm basis


----------



## turbosnake (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Finde es blöd das es die HW-Tastatur nur für Dev gibts, damit verspielt Nokia seine nächste Möglichkeit. 
Weil so ein "Pocket-PC", also Pc mit Telefonfunktion wäre schon geil.


----------



## Krabbat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Vielleicht haste ja glück und kannst eins ergattern. Leider haste dann aber "nur" den single core prozessor mit 1ghz.


----------



## Superwip (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Schade... doch kein x86...

Im Zweifel würde ich jedenfalls zu der "Entwicklerversion" greifen (Bucht?); Hardwaretastatur muss sein


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Ist ja nur noch ein normales Telefon, dewegen ist es mir realtiv egal,  War überhaut ein Nokia OS anfags Marktreif?
Ich begreife warum Intel Nokia als falschen Parnter bezeichnet hat.
Ansich wäre auch ein Handy mit Amds Fusion intressant.


----------



## Krabbat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

ja fusion... da warte ich auch drauf, dass amd die apus in die smartphones bringt, aber leider ist selbst für die 28nm stromspar apus keine smartphonevariante angekündigt
da lässt amd sich was entgehen


----------



## daDexter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Aufgrund des ARMs hat das Telefon seine "Besonderheit" mMn verloren. Wenn ich ein Handy mit ARM CPU will greif ich zu Android oder Apfel - schade!


----------



## Superwip (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*



> Aufgrund des ARMs hat das Telefon seine "Besonderheit" mMn verloren. Wenn ich ein Handy mit ARM CPU will greif ich zu Android oder Apfel - schade!


 
MeeGo ist immernoch klar das beste Mobile Betriebssystem

Es vereint fast alle Vorteile von Symbian mit den möglichkeiten eines modernen, komplett offenen Linux Systems


----------



## Krabbat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

ja die eigendliche besonderheit des handys ist jetzt das betreibssystem meego
die hardware ist zwar mit nem dualcore nicht schlecht, aber es gibt ja mehrere handys mit dualcore, daher ist dieser nicht die besonderheit an dem ganzen


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

Weiß einer wie  viel die Normalevariante kosten wird?
Bin mal aufs BS gespannt.


----------



## Krabbat (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Marktstart des Nokia N9 Meego Handys in Sicht - Videoupdate, Update: HD 720p Display?- Großes Update!!!*

preise vor der offiziellen vorstellung?
das gibts reecht selten, ich hab in diesem fall auch nichts gelesen bisher


----------

